# You MUST Use ONE Lathe Tool Forever...Which is it ??



## RBcarving (Mar 22, 2012)

Simply, if you could only turn pens with ONE lathe tool and must use that ONE tool for roughing, finishing, etc.....what tool would it be ??  Gouge, Skew, Oval Skew, Scraper, Carbide Insert(what size) or ???

Assume turning whatever material you normally turn...& make sure to make mention it.

I havn't been doing pens long, but everything else Ive done has been 90% skew.

Brad


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2012)

1" Roughing Gouge


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Woodchuck Uni-tool


----------



## el_d (Mar 22, 2012)

1 tool???

Wood chuck. 

In fact I already use it 100% for everything from roughing to the 600grit paper.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't laugh. If I could only have one tool it would be a 1/2" bowl gouge. You can rough with it and with a fingernail grind you can get the same results as with a skew.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 23, 2012)

Either a WoodChuck or a 5/8" Lacer skew.  I would be happy if I only had one of either of those.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 23, 2012)

1/2" bowl gouge, very versatile


----------



## OOPS (Mar 23, 2012)

I would have to say 80 grit sandpaper.  I can really erase the errors with a sheet or two of that stuff!

Seriously, I use a gouge, but have been thinking about experimenting with other tools, so this thread is quite helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 23, 2012)

not having used a "Woodchuck", i would now have to go with the tool of my own design and manufacture fro an old skew. it is similar to a "Spindle Master", round nose scraper style with an odd shop radius nose and a hollow grind on the end. i use it for finishing now but could rough with it also.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 23, 2012)

My DIY carbide insert tool.

Only limitations these tools have IMO is fine detail work, something that doesn't really affect pen turning.

AK


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 23, 2012)

Square 15 mm solid carbide insert. From start to finish.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 23, 2012)

Robert Sorby 1"oval skew for both wood and acrylics from start to finish.
Kryn


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I'll be the odd-man-out, and say my 1" width round nosed scraper.  I have a steep bevel on it, hollow ground, so I can rough with it, and angled properly, can slice like a skew.  Love it.

Ken


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 23, 2012)

Skrogger or Rotondo either one and I'd be happy.......


----------



## watch_art (Mar 23, 2012)

Woodchuck square inserts.


----------



## danrs (Mar 23, 2012)

woodchuck


----------



## Whaler (Mar 23, 2012)

Woodchuck PenPro.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 23, 2012)

I do 100% with a 1" skew (relatively new Sorby or the 50 year old Powr Kraft I still use) on everything except the really pesky-hard trustone blanks. So if I had to use one tool that would be it and I'd just have to avoid the materials it wouldn't cut.


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 23, 2012)

A 1" roughing gouge, no, a Alan Lacer 1" skew, no, a Easywood 4" radius carbide tool, no, a Woodchuck Pen Pro, hey, who can own just _one tool????? :biggrin:_

Oh well, I guess my choice would be the Woodchuck.
gordon


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2012)

in the beginning i would have said a 3/4" roughing gouge, but since i have really learned how to tame the skew, my choice is a Robert Sorby 1" rounded oval skew


----------



## glycerine (Mar 23, 2012)

ssajn said:


> Don't laugh. If I could only have one tool it would be a 1/2" bowl gouge. You can rough with it and with a fingernail grind you can get the same results as with a skew.


 
What he said... I've got a small gouge with a fingernail grind.  I'll use it for turning round and then hold it sideways and use one of the "wing" edges to smooth out.  Works great!


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 23, 2012)

Woodchuck!


----------



## EricJS (Mar 24, 2012)

One more vote for the Woodchuck Uni-Tool.


----------



## RBcarving (Mar 24, 2012)

For everyone saying Woodchuck....do you use the uni or the pen pro ??  And if the pen-pro, do you have an additional round carbide tool ??

Brad


----------



## greggas (Mar 24, 2012)

Without a doubt a 1" skew


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 24, 2012)

large skew...oval or flat..with an Alan Lacer curved cutting edge. Actually, I like flat skews if the cutting edge is curved and oval if not. I use skews on all materials from start to finish.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bnoles (Mar 24, 2012)

3/8" spindle gouge of course :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Woodchuck for acrylic. Lancer skew for woods.


----------



## juteck (Mar 24, 2012)

Same for me -- 1/2" Sorby bowl gouge with fingernail grind was my first HSS tool, and I use it for everything.  It is my GO TO tool for spindles and bowls.

Although today, while making a pen for the troops using cross-cut black locust, I had to dig out the home-made "Hunter" tool.  Thanks, BTW, to the person who included that blank for me in one of the PITH's or trades I've done -- that is one ornery piece of wood!





glycerine said:


> ssajn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't laugh. If I could only have one tool it would be a 1/2" bowl gouge. You can rough with it and with a fingernail grind you can get the same results as with a skew.
> ...


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 24, 2012)

I can do anything with a parting tool, but I can't part with just any tool.  Parting tool is my party tool.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have to go with my WoodChuck Bowl Pro, although I would be hard pressed to loose my skew and 1/2 bowl gouge.
Charles


----------



## Don Wade (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been turning wood for 20 years and a long handled, high quality screw driver with a sharp edge is the best for one tool use


----------

